# What are some HAVE to read books?



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

If you had to choose ten books to suggest to someone what would they be?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Kelley - I think you might get some great lists from this link:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/85-sm-book-club/105985-good-reads-summer.html
That was the thread that I started last summer that kind of sparked the Book Club here along with some of Mary H's. Many of us listed our top ten or numerous favorite books. I've followed up by reading many of them and many kept updating the thread. Enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ten, huh? Let me see:

The Stieg Larsson trilogy
The Rch are Different - Susan Howatch (really dating myself, but a GREAT read)
My Cousin Rachel - Daphne Du Maurier (dating myself again)
I like all John Sandford books (crime/detective/mystery)
The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
All Patricia Cornwell - murder mystery
Elegance - Kathleen Tessaro (AWESOME, short book - imo a must read for every woman)
Ishmael - Daniel Quinn (spiritual but not religious, a very good book I read in college)
The House of Mirth - Edith Wharton
Rescuing Sprite - Mark R. Levin
Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
Tess of the D'Urbervilles - Thomas Hardy

(Can you tell my minor in college was Literature, lol?)


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I won't list each Harry Potter book seperately because then I'll only be able to list 3 more :HistericalSmiley:

So...with that said.

Harry Potter
Twilight
Chronicles of Narnia
Time Traveler's Wife
Water for Elephant's
The Notebook (or pretty much any Nicholas Sparks)
Something Borrowed
Something Blue
Hunger Games
Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The Bible-can't say enough good things about this one!:wub:
The Scarlet Thread-Francine Rivers
The Problem of Pain-C.S. Lewis(in fact anything by C.S. Lewis)
The Shack-William P. Young
Through Gates of Splendor-Elisabeth Elliot

All of these books have had a profound impact on me. Happy reading!:wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I can suggest one: "The Singularity is Near" by Raymond Kurzweil. Very eye-opening and thought provoking. Nothing like it, I promise you.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I will definitely be adding some of these books to my reading list.  Thank you!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have read alot this yr , but these are my absolute fav books.. definitely must reads

twilight trilogy
the girl w the dragon tattoo trilogy
the hunger games trilogy
water for elephants
a dogs purpose
pillards of the earth
unbroken (nonfiction) absolutely left an impression 
room ( just read this and i loved it i found it really deep)
kite runner 
a thousand splendid suns 
all the dan brown books cant think of the names for the life of me 
and the vince flynn political thrillers


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> and the vince flynn political thrillers


My dad LOOOOOOVES those, I think he's read almost every one already now...or almost.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

amanda they r really really good


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> amanda they r really really good


 Yeah not my cup of tea, type of book :HistericalSmiley: BUT...I'm always either buying them for him or if I get him gift cards for the bookstore that's what he usually buys haha.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Francine Rivers. Just finished two of her books. :chili: 



aprilb said:


> The Bible-can't say enough good things about this one!:wub:
> The Scarlet Thread-Francine Rivers
> The Problem of Pain-C.S. Lewis(in fact anything by C.S. Lewis)
> The Shack-William P. Young
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Liza I have read almost every single one of these. I think we have the same taste in books!



uniquelovdolce said:


> i have read alot this yr , but these are my absolute fav books.. definitely must reads
> 
> twilight trilogy
> the girl w the dragon tattoo trilogy
> ...


----------

